# Obiezione di coscienza.



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2009)

*L'obiezione di coscienza*
*Ma che cos'è la coscienza? Qualcosa che risponde solo alle proprie convinzioni o che si fa carico anche dei problemi degli altri?*
_Risponde Umberto Galimberti_
Quello che è successo al S. Camillo di Roma martedì 5/8 è allucinante. Una donna incinta, con il feto idrocefalo (con cervello cioè pieno di liquido amniotico e con nessuna possibilità di sopravvivere appena fuori dal grembo materno) è rimasta bloccata quattro lunghissimi giorni in astanteria (per mancanza di posti letto) in attesa che le venisse praticato l'aborto terapeutico, e senza che nessuno intervenisse per sedare i dolori allucinanti della donna. Quando, finalmente, sono arrivati i sanitari e si sono resi conto che non c'era altro da fare, hanno deciso subito per l'intervento chirurgico, naturalmente previa epidurale per garantire l'effetto sedante. Ed ecco che, solo allora, si è scoperto che quest'ultima non si poteva effettuare perché l'unico anestesista di turno era obiettore di coscienza; gli altri non obiettori erano tutti in ferie. Tutto rimandato al loro ritorno che avveniva oltre i termini previsti dalla legge per eseguire l'aborto terapeutico. Che dire di questi obiettori preoccupati solo di onorare (si fa per dire) la loro incrollabile fede religiosa. In tutti gli enti pubblici come ospedali, scuole, università, magistratura, non dovrebbe sussistere alcun tipo di obiezione di coscienza, e toccherebbe ai rispettivi dirigenti verificare che ciò avvenga in qualsiasi caso, e se il professionista obiettore si rifiuta di praticare un servizio previsto (ripeto previsto) dalla sua professione, dovrebbe fare solo una cosa: dimettersi e cercarsi un altro lavoro. Se si lascia a certi medici il compito di stabilire chi deve vivere e chi deve morire, mi chiedo: "Ma questi cosiddetti obiettori a quale Dio credono?". Come cattolico credente vorrei una sana e umana applicazione del santo Vangelo, e non dover assistere a una "interessata corsa" per la carriera, o alla ricerca, "affannosa" di una poltrona (perché di questo si tratta, purtroppo). Come sia andato a finire l'ignobile episodio in questione non si sa. Spero bene in tutti i sensi. Filippo Arnò, Reggio Calabria 

Non discuto il caso che lei cita perché non lo conosco e non ho elementi per valutarlo. Vale invece la pena di soffermarsi sulla motivazione addotta dall'unico medico che in quella circostanza era in servizio, il quale si è esonerato dall'intervento appellandosi alla propria coscienza. Siccome questo appello è molto diffuso per motivazioni che non sempre sono religiose o etiche, ma come lei allude, spesso si ricorre all'obiezione di coscienza per non essere relegati, nell'esercizio della professione medica, esclusivamente alla pratica abortiva, o peggio per non essere esclusi da possibili avanzamenti in carriera, vorrei fare qualche considerazione circa il tipo di coscienza a cui si fa riferimento quando ci si appella all'obiezione. Io penso che la coscienza del medico non può limitarsi alla propria convinzione religiosa o ideologica, perché il medico è un mandatario della società, e come tale deve farsi carico anche degli effetti che la sua decisione ha sulla vita futura della persona che gli chiede l'intervento quando non addirittura dell'intera società. Penso ad esempio alla miseria di avere molti figli in condizioni di indigenza, alla tragedia di gravidanze in età adolescenziale, all'infelicità futura di feti affetti da gravi malattie ereditarie, agli interventi non professionali e quindi a rischio a cui può portare la disperazione. Tutto ciò non deve rientrare nell'ambito della "coscienza medica"? In altri termini il medico non si deve far carico, in nome delle sue convinzioni religiose, degli effetti esistenziali e sociali della sua obiezione? Perché se così è, dobbiamo concludere che la coscienza medica è davvero molto ristretta, ed è molto dubbio che sia più etico chi si attiene alle proprie convinzioni religiose, senza farsi carico delle conseguenze individuali e sociali delle persone a cui nega l'intervento, rispetto a chi questo carico se lo assume per compassione, per tolleranza umana, per volontà di aiutare. Del resto che cosa conta di più: l'osservanza dei principi o l'amore per gli uomini? Leggo nel Vangelo di Matteo al capitolo 12 che quando chiesero a Gesù se fosse lecito curare il giorno di sabato, Gesù rispose: "Chi fra voi, avendo una sola pecora, se questa gli cade in un fosso il giorno di sabato, non la prende e non la tira fuori? Ora, un uomo quanto vale più di una pecora? Dunque è permesso far del bene in giorno di sabato". Lo stesso concetto ritorna in Kant là dove scrive che "la morale è fatta per l'uomo, non l'uomo per la morale". Ma anche a prescindere da questi richiami, la coscienza a cui si appellano gli obiettori di coscienza è quella ristretta alle proprie convinzioni o è quella che si fa carico della condizione umana individuale e sociale? Questo mi pare il nocciolo del problema su cui gli obiettori di coscienza sarebbe utile riflettessero.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *L'obiezione di coscienza*
> *Ma che cos'è la coscienza? Qualcosa che risponde solo alle proprie convinzioni o che si fa carico anche dei problemi degli altri?*
> _Risponde Umberto Galimberti_
> Quello che è successo al S. Camillo di Roma martedì 5/8 è allucinante. Una donna incinta, con il feto idrocefalo (con cervello cioè pieno di liquido amniotico e con nessuna possibilità di sopravvivere appena fuori dal grembo materno) è rimasta bloccata quattro lunghissimi giorni in astanteria (per mancanza di posti letto) in attesa che le venisse praticato l'aborto terapeutico, e senza che nessuno intervenisse per sedare i dolori allucinanti della donna. Quando, finalmente, sono arrivati i sanitari e si sono resi conto che non c'era altro da fare, hanno deciso subito per l'intervento chirurgico, naturalmente previa epidurale per garantire l'effetto sedante. Ed ecco che, solo allora, si è scoperto che quest'ultima non si poteva effettuare perché l'unico anestesista di turno era obiettore di coscienza; gli altri non obiettori erano tutti in ferie. Tutto rimandato al loro ritorno che avveniva oltre i termini previsti dalla legge per eseguire l'aborto terapeutico. Che dire di questi obiettori preoccupati solo di onorare (si fa per dire) la loro incrollabile fede religiosa. In tutti gli enti pubblici come ospedali, scuole, università, magistratura, non dovrebbe sussistere alcun tipo di obiezione di coscienza, e toccherebbe ai rispettivi dirigenti verificare che ciò avvenga in qualsiasi caso, e se il professionista obiettore si rifiuta di praticare un servizio previsto (ripeto previsto) dalla sua professione, dovrebbe fare solo una cosa: dimettersi e cercarsi un altro lavoro. Se si lascia a certi medici il compito di stabilire chi deve vivere e chi deve morire, mi chiedo: "Ma questi cosiddetti obiettori a quale Dio credono?". Come cattolico credente vorrei una sana e umana applicazione del santo Vangelo, e non dover assistere a una "interessata corsa" per la carriera, o alla ricerca, "affannosa" di una poltrona (perché di questo si tratta, purtroppo). Come sia andato a finire l'ignobile episodio in questione non si sa. Spero bene in tutti i sensi. Filippo Arnò, Reggio Calabria
> ...


scusa potresti ingrandire un po', che non riesco a leggere?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

bah... chiesa e scienza, tanto più se medica, non dovrebbero mischiarsi. se fai il medico, deve fare il medico, e non dovresti permetterti certe prese di posizione.

ho detto.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

_Perché se così è, dobbiamo concludere che la coscienza medica è davvero molto ristretta, ed è molto dubbio che sia più etico chi si attiene alle proprie convinzioni religiose, senza farsi carico delle conseguenze individuali e sociali delle persone a cui nega l'intervento, rispetto a chi questo carico se lo assume per compassione, per tolleranza umana, per volontà di aiutare. Del resto che cosa conta di più: l'osservanza dei principi o l'amore per gli uomini?_

credo che tutto sia in queste righe


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> _Perché se così è, dobbiamo concludere che la coscienza medica è davvero molto ristretta, ed è molto dubbio che sia più etico chi si attiene alle proprie convinzioni religiose, senza farsi carico delle conseguenze individuali e sociali delle persone a cui nega l'intervento, rispetto a chi questo carico se lo assume per compassione, per tolleranza umana, per volontà di aiutare. Del resto che cosa conta di più: l'osservanza dei principi o l'amore per gli uomini?_
> 
> credo che tutto sia in queste righe


quello che mi fa incazzare è che un testimone di geova che - nella sua lucida follia - rifiuta una trasfusione di sangue perché contraria alla propria religione, viene additato come un rincoglionito e spesso interviene la legge per "imporgli" la trasfusione.
un cazzo di anestesista che in quel caso era L'UNICO che potesse anestetizzare la paziente, può incrociare le braccia e dire "no" senza che nessuno gli dica un cazzo. se la una persona (non nel caso specifico vista l'impossibiità di sopravvivere per il bambino) per colpa di uno stronzo coe questo, non può potuto abortire e si deve tenere un figlio malato, (un figlio che comunque non vuole) chi l'aiuta? se economicamente parlando non potrà permettersi di averne un secondo, per colpa di un medico che non ha voluto fare il medico, le sarà preclusa la possibilità di essere felice, come madre.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

*Scusate ma non ho resistito*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> quello che mi fa incazzare è che un testimone di geova che - nella sua lucida follia - rifiuta una trasfusione di sangue perché contraria alla propria religione, viene additato come un rincoglionito e spesso interviene la legge per "imporgli" la trasfusione.
> un cazzo di anestesista che in quel caso era L'UNICO che potesse anestetizzare la paziente, può incrociare le braccia e dire "no" senza che nessuno gli dica un cazzo. se la una persona (non nel caso specifico vista l'impossibiità di sopravvivere per il bambino) per colpa di uno stronzo coe questo, non può potuto abortire e si deve tenere un figlio malato, (un figlio che comunque non vuole) chi l'aiuta? se economicamente parlando non potrà permettersi di averne un secondo, per colpa di un medico che non ha voluto fare il medico, le sarà preclusa la possibilità di essere felice, come madre.


infatti.
Ci vorrebbe  in tutte le sale operatorie un tiratore di cerbottana di curaro light or strong a seconda delle esigenze


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> infatti.
> Ci vorrebbe in tutte le sale operatorie un tiratore di cerbottana di curaro light or strong a seconda delle esigenze


e un cecchino per l'obiettore di coscienza  

	
	
		
		
	


	




su questa cosa sono davvero categorica. sei un medico: devi farlo. punto. non ti sta bene? vai a raccogliere ortiche e non rompere il cazzo.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e un cecchino per l'obiettore di coscienza
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ci sono gli obiettori dei miei coglioni perchè si permette che ci siano.
Sei un medico e basta.
Vai a obiettare a casa tua non in un ospedale pubblico.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ci sono gli obiettori dei miei coglioni perchè si permette che ci siano.
> Sei un medico e basta.
> Vai a obiettare a casa tua non in un ospedale pubblico.


esatto. che cagata.
o almeno, dico io, che li si marchi a fuoco. dovrebbe essere obbligatorio che si sappia che QUEL medico è un obiettore di coscienza. se al paziente sta bene, ci va, sennò, no... ma non che ti faccia la sorpresina all'ultimo momento. e comunque non dovrebbe essergli permesso il servizio negli ospedali pubblici, non almeno se è L'UNICO medico presente in reparto per tot tempo. ma poi voglio dire, un aborto può essere indispensabile anche per salvare la vita della donna. e questo rotto in culo si rifiuta di farlo?


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

*l'obiettore dei miei coglioni*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> esatto. che cagata.
> o almeno, dico io, che li si marchi a fuoco. dovrebbe essere obbligatorio che si sappia che QUEL medico è un obiettore di coscienza. se al paziente sta bene, ci va, sennò, no... ma non che ti faccia la sorpresina all'ultimo momento. e comunque non dovrebbe essergli permesso il servizio negli ospedali pubblici, non almeno se è L'UNICO medico presente in reparto per tot tempo. ma poi voglio dire, un aborto può essere indispensabile anche per salvare la vita della donna. e questo rotto in culo si rifiuta di farlo?


se no che si adotti lui i bambini che non vuole far abortire


----------



## Iris (12 Maggio 2009)

Non voglio entrare nel terreno minato dell'obiezione di coscienza, anche perchè io verifico molta obiezione e molta poca coscienza. Ma lasciamo perdere...ormai credo che le persone con una etica (reale e non adattata alla bisogna) siano in via di estinzione.
Quindi, tolleriamo pure la presenza dei c.d. obiettori, ma non quella dei direttori sanitari che, responsabili di un ospedale pubblico, lasciano i servizi sanitari sguarniti. Un solo medico è poco. Gli altri, non obiettori, dove erano?
Non è un caso di obiezione di coscienza, ma di mala sanità.

Continuo poi a sostenere che se si difendessero i diritti di tutti gli esseri viventi, e non solo dei feti, dei nascituri destinati a morte certa, dei moribondi attaccati alle macchine, il mondo sarebbe una meraviglia.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se no che si adotti lui i bambini che non vuole far abortire


mi sembra un'ottima soluzione


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi sembra un'ottima soluzione


era una battuta...


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non voglio entrare nel terreno minato dell'obiezione di coscienza, anche perchè io verifico molta obiezione e molta poca coscienza. Ma lasciamo perdere...ormai credo che le persone con una etica (reale e non adattata alla bisogna) siano in via di estinzione.
> Quindi, tolleriamo pure la presenza dei c.d. obiettori, ma non quella dei direttori sanitari che, responsabili di un ospedale pubblico, lasciano i servizi sanitari sguarniti. Un solo medico è poco. Gli altri, non obiettori, dove erano?
> *Non è un caso di obiezione di coscienza, ma di mala sanità.*
> 
> Continuo poi a sostenere che se si difendessero i diritti di tutti gli esseri viventi, e non solo dei feti, dei nascituri destinati a morte certa, dei moribondi attaccati alle macchine, il mondo sarebbe una meraviglia.


 se è legittimo lasciare libero chi obietta è sacrosanto garantire l'assistenza a chi decide di abortire .


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> se è legittimo lasciare libero chi obietta è sacrosanto garantire l'assistenza a chi decide di abortire .


 .


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

Queste cose me le fanno girare a mulinello!!!

Obiettore sta minchia roba da denuncia.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *L'obiezione di coscienza*
> *Ma che cos'è la coscienza? Qualcosa che risponde solo alle proprie convinzioni o che si fa carico anche dei problemi degli altri?*


quello che risponde alle nostre convinzioni è la coscienza, ma dovrebbe fare tutt'uno con la pietas che ci fa far carico anche dei problemi degli altri.


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> quello che risponde alle nostre convinzioni è la coscienza, ma dovrebbe fare tutt'uno con la pietas che ci fa far carico anche dei problemi degli altri.


Certo, che poi la cosa davvero importante è la coerenza alle proprie convinzioni. Ad esempio, chi si dice cristiano, dovrebbe essere coerente al  messaggio complessivo del vangelo, che è essenzialmente amore per l'uomo. Questo dovrebbe venire prima di ogni altra considerazione.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Certo, che poi la cosa davvero importante è la coerenza alle proprie convinzioni. Ad esempio, chi si dice cristiano, dovrebbe essere coerente al messaggio complessivo del vangelo, che è essenzialmente amore per l'uomo. Questo dovrebbe venire prima di ogni altra considerazione.


la cosa davvero importante è non sputarsi in faccia  la sera quando ci si guarda allo specchio


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> la cosa davvero importante è non sputarsi in faccia la sera quando ci si guarda allo specchio


 Insomma... tanti malvagi non lo fanno. Un killer non si sputa davanti allo specchio. Direi che è davvero poco, accontentarsi di non fare ciò, non pensi?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> era una battuta...


lo era anche la mia, pirlet'


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> la cosa davvero importante è non sputarsi in faccia la sera quando ci si guarda allo specchio


allora non fare il medico. se ognuno obietta contro qualcosa, siamo alla frutta. se tutti fossero obiettori di coscienza, e potessero decidere se cosa come e quando fare, altro che malasanità...


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> la cosa davvero importante è non sputarsi in faccia  la sera quando ci si guarda allo specchio


Ma questo vuol dire ben poco a mio parere... si puo' far del male e guardarsi allo specchio con ammirazione


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Insomma... tanti malvagi non lo fanno. Un killer non si sputa davanti allo specchio. Direi che è davvero poco, accontentarsi di non fare ciò, non pensi?


dipende dalla coscienza, no?


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> dipende dalla coscienza, no?


no emma. ognuno può obiettare di avere la stessa coscienza pur ammazzando..


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma questo vuol dire ben poco a mio parere... si puo' far del male e guardarsi allo specchio con ammirazione


vale la risposta data a MM lettry....dall'elenco di valori e disvalori che ognuno ha. Se io faccio una scorrettezza ad un collega durante la giornata  e gioco sporco in una causa, la sera nn sono soddisfatta di me; Bernardo Provenzano ha fatto di peggio e se n'è fottuto.


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma questo vuol dire ben poco a mio parere... si puo' far del male e guardarsi allo specchio con ammirazione


 l'ho già scritto io, copista!


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma questo vuol dire ben poco a mio parere... si puo' far del male e guardarsi allo specchio con ammirazione


 vero.
non segui un valore oggettivo ma il tuo valore "accomodato"


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no emma. ognuno può obiettare di avere la stessa coscienza pur ammazzando..


 io non credo. Penso dipenda dalla scala di valori che ha ognuno.


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> dipende dalla coscienza, no?


Assolutamente no. Se sono un serial killer, mi sentirò appagato ed in pace con la mia coscienza, davanti allo specchio. Perchè uccidendo, mi sono realizzato.
C'è una contraddizione forte, tra ciò che posso percepire giusto per me ed il resto del mondo.
E' come chi tradisce... si crea mille giustificazioni, per evitare una verità lamoante: il suo sostanziale fallimento esistenziale!


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. Se sono un serial killer, mi sentirò appagato ed in pace con la mia coscienza, davanti allo specchio. Perchè uccidendo, mi sono realizzato.
> C'è una contraddizione forte, tra ciò che posso percepire giusto per me ed il resto del mondo.
> E' come chi tradisce... si crea mille giustificazioni, per evitare una verità lamoante: il suo sostanziale fallimento esistenziale!


l'ho già detto su io


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'ho già detto su io


 Insomma, siamo d'accordo!


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> vale la risposta data a MM lettry....dall'elenco di valori e disvalori che ognuno ha. Se io faccio una scorrettezza ad un collega durante la giornata  e gioco sporco in una causa, la sera nn sono soddisfatta di me; Bernardo Provenzano ha fatto di peggio e se n'è fottuto.


Si Emma, ma un conto e' giocare sporco un conto e non soccorrere una persona che ha bisogno.
Ora l'aborto e' sempre un tema difficile pero' la donna era un caso clinico e in Italia e' legale abortire dopo le 12 settimane solo in determinati casi... esattamente come quello descritto.

In quel caso non vale dire va contro i miei principi


----------



## Iris (12 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> dipende dalla coscienza, no?


Appunto ho detto che esiste molta obiezione e poca coscienza.
I più pericolosi sono quelli che credono di avere la coscienza pulita ed impongono la VERITA? agli altri. Quelli sono disposti pure ad uccidere per questioni di coscienza.


----------



## Iris (12 Maggio 2009)

Allora un avvocato cattolico non dovrebbe accettare cause di divorzio.
Ho l'impressione invece che gli obiettori, se ben pagati, diventano più elastici


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> l'ho già scritto io, copista!


Non rompere le palle! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io l'ho scritto piu' semplice


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non rompere le palle!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Non è vero... io l'ho spiegato meglio!


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

Insomma doveva fare un'anestia...ma porca miseria!


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2009)

Comunque, una persona che ragiona come quel medico, non è realmente libera.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Comunque, una persona che ragiona come quel medico, non è realmente libera.


Ti diro' a me della sua liberta' fotte sega... basta che faccia il suo lavoro.


----------



## Iris (12 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Comunque, una persona che ragiona come quel medico, non è realmente libera.


Ma qualcuno è libero di farlo in strutture private...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Maggio 2009)

I medici cattolici hanno tutto il diritto di rifiutarsi di applicare la legge mediante l’obiezioni di coscienza. Al tempo stesso il cittadino ha il diritto di usufruire dei servizi per cui si pagano le tasse, compreso, se necessario, l’interruzione volontaria della gravidanza. Ergo: i medici obiettori sono incompatibili con il servizio che lo stato deve offrire alla popolazione e quindi non dovrebbero essere assunti in ginecologia, idem dicasi per infermieri e portantini. Che lascino spazio ai colleghi che oggi sono costretti a sobbarcarsi anche del loro lavoro. Se sono davvero obiettori, allora devono essere coerenti con il loro ideale, anche a costo di rifiutare un posto di lavoro. o comunque bisognerebbe sempre garantire in un turno di lavoro a ginecologia la presenza di personale "abortista"


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti diro' a me della sua liberta' fotte sega... basta che faccia il suo lavoro.


 Il suo lavoro lo fa, nei temini di legge. Quindi obietta. 
Per iniziare ad inquadrare il vero problema, della sua libertà dovrebbe fottertene eccome.


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma qualcuno è libero di farlo in strutture private...


 Quella poi è totale malafede... diamogli il dubbio che creda di agire secondo coscienza, anche se purtroppo spesso è come dici tu.


----------



## Iris (12 Maggio 2009)

Posso essere d'accordo, ma a questo punto nessun dottore deve specializzarsi in ginecologia: amniocentesi, introduzione spirale, prescrizione pillola, ecc ecc. Praticamente non fa nulla.


----------



## Iris (12 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quella poi è totale malafede... diamogli il dubbio che creda di agire secondo coscienza, anche se purtroppo spesso è come dici tu.


A parte i casi di mister Dobermann, l'obiezione è una scelta di opportunità politica, più che di coscienza.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> A parte i casi di mister Dobermann, l'obiezione è una scelta di opportunità politica, più che di coscienza.


 di coscienza politica, direi


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> A parte i casi di mister Dobermann, l'obiezione è una scelta di opportunità politica, più che di coscienza.


Lo so, ma penso ci siano anche diversi casi di obiezione sincera. Facciamo finta, per amore di discussione, che questo riportato sia uno di questi ...


----------



## Iris (12 Maggio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> di coscienza politica, direi


 Non volevo dire quello. Il fatto è che l'ospedale è un posto di lavoro come gli altri. Se l'amministrazione per motivi che non voglio sondare non gradisce la pratica dell'aborto, i medici per campare tranquilli devono essere obiettori. Non è un caso che in alcune Regioni ci siano parecchi obiettori, in altre meno.
In Lombardia abortire è più arduo che in altre regioni. E' un esempio...


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non volevo dire quello. Il fatto è che l'ospedale è un posto di lavoro come gli altri. Se l'amministrazione per motivi che non voglio sondare non gradisce la pratica dell'aborto, i medici per campare tranquilli devono essere obiettori. Non è un caso che in alcune Regioni ci siano parecchi obiettori, in altre meno.
> *In Lombardia abortire è più arduo che in altre regioni*. E' un esempio...


 
ma chi te l'ha detto?


----------



## Iris (12 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo so, ma penso ci siano anche diversi casi di obiezione sincera. Facciamo finta, per amore di discussione, che questo riportato sia uno di questi ...


Facciamo finta. Ma se io non ci credo, non ci credo...


----------



## Iris (12 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma chi te l'ha detto?


Dati Istat. Se sono erronei, non ne rispondo.


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Dati Istat. Se sono erronei, non ne rispondo.


sono erronei


----------



## Iris (12 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sono erronei


 meglio così, allora.


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Facciamo finta. Ma se io non ci credo, non ci credo...


 Siccome esistono casi in cui l'obiezione è sincera (saranno pochi, ma ci sono) non dovrebbe essere così difficile pensare che questo potrebbe essere uno di quelli.


----------



## Iris (12 Maggio 2009)

Comunque la riforma di Formigoni riduceva i tempi ed i casi di aborto terapeutico. Evidentemente non so più leggere...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

ma che cazzo si obiettano??
han fatto un giuramento? stop.
Si attengano a quello o si aprAno uno studio privato.
Io cittadina vado in un ospedale pubblico e pretendo che siano rispettate le mie scelte e i miei bisogni tutelati dalla legge!!


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il suo lavoro lo fa, nei temini di legge. Quindi obietta.
> Per iniziare ad inquadrare il vero problema, della sua libertà dovrebbe fottertene eccome.


Invece io me la prendo con lo stato e non il singolo medico... se lo stato lascia la possibilita' di scegliere deve essere comunque in grado di fornire il servizio.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Invece io me la prendo con lo stato e non il singolo medico... se lo stato lascia la possibilita' di scegliere deve essere comunque in grado di fornire il servizio.


è stato il mio primo commento 

	
	
		
		
	


	








copiona


----------



## Iris (12 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Siccome esistono casi in cui l'obiezione è sincera (saranno pochi, ma ci sono) non dovrebbe essere così difficile pensare che questo potrebbe essere uno di quelli.


Ok. Ma nel momento in cui una donna che deve abortire trova un unico medico obiettore, il fatto che sia in buona o cattiva malafede, cambia poco. E' questione di malasanità.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è stato il mio primo commento
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anche a te non ti leggo mai con attenzione


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Ok. Ma nel momento in cui una donna che deve abortire trova un unico medico obiettore, il fatto che sia in buona o cattiva malafede, cambia poco. E' questione di malasanità.


infatti. un ospedale pubblico deve sempre essere coperto da entrambi


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

*e fai male*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche a te non ti leggo mai con attenzione


zozza


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> zozza



Grassie


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Invece io me la prendo con lo stato e non il singolo medico... se lo stato lascia la possibilita' di scegliere deve essere comunque in grado di fornire il servizio.


 Su questo non ci piove. Ma spesso le due cose non coincidono... paradossalmente con la legge sull'obiezione, tutti i ginecologi potrebbero rifiutarsi di praticare un aborto. Ed allora, come si fa? O non permetti l'obiezione, oppure...


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Comunque la riforma di Formigoni riduceva i tempi ed i casi di aborto terapeutico. Evidentemente non so più leggere...


 La sanità lombarda è in mano ai ciellini, è un fatto.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La sanità lombarda è in mano ai ciellini, è un fatto.



io , da lombarda, non posso che elogiare la sanità lombarda in base alle mie (purtroppo) esperienze


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Su questo non ci piove. Ma spesso le due cose non coincidono... paradossalmente con la legge sull'obiezione, tutti i ginecologi potrebbero rifiutarsi di praticare un aborto. Ed allora, come si fa? O non permetti l'obiezione, oppure...


Ma infatti e' per questo che me la prendo con lo stato, perche' pensa col culo (sbiancato) quando fa le leggi!
Allora se gli ospedali pubblici non sono in grado di fornire un servizio che e' diritto dei cittadini,perche' tutti i medici vanno in chiesa la domenica, lascia la possibilita' che l'aborto venga praticato anche dalle cliniche private e non rompesse le balle! Ovviamente a spese dello stato visto che e' un diritto che dovrebbe garantire.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

Poi non so se ora le cliniche private possono ma ai miei tempi no.


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io , da lombarda, non posso che elogiare la sanità lombarda in base alle mie (purtroppo) esperienze


 Altri non hanno avuto la tua fortuna.


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma infatti e' per questo che me la prendo con lo stato, perche' pensa col culo (sbiancato) quando fa le leggi!
> Allora se gli ospedali pubblici non sono in grado di fornire un servizio che e' diritto dei cittadini,perche' tutti i medici vanno in chiesa la domenica, *lascia la possibilita' che l'aborto venga praticato anche dalle cliniche private e non rompesse le balle!* Ovviamente a spese dello stato visto che e' un diritto che dovrebbe garantire.


Ma infatti le cliniche private convenzionate possono praticare aborti... a Cagliari, Villa Elena vive soprattuto di quelli.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma infatti le cliniche private convenzionate possono praticare aborti... a Cagliari, Villa Elena vive soprattuto di quelli.


L'ho scritto dopo quando lo feci io le cliniche private mi risposero picche... ecco convenzionata l'ho letto dopo, di nuovo non risolvi una minchia.

Liste d'attesa allucinanti e obiettori. Io parlo di cliniche private 100%.

Altrimenti non sarei venuta in Olanda al tempo


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'ho scritto dopo quando lo feci io le cliniche private mi risposero picche... ecco convenzionata l'ho letto dopo, di nuovo non risolvi una minchia.
> 
> Liste d'attesa allucinanti e obiettori. Io parlo di cliniche private 100%.
> 
> Altrimenti non sarei espatriata in Olanda.


Si è privata, ma convenzionata con la ASL come praticamente tutte le cliniche private. A Cagliari li praticano in parecchie cliniche. Comunque lì, abortisci senza lista d'attesa, almeno ora.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Altri non hanno avuto la tua fortuna.


ti assicuro che è decisamente buona oggi.
Liste di attesa abbastanza decenti, professionalità e anche molta cortesia .
Magari ho avuto culo ma a me per parecchie cosette è andata bene.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si è privata, ma convenzionata con la ASL come praticamente tutte le cliniche private. A Cagliari li praticano in parecchie cliniche. Comunque lì, abortisci senza lista d'attesa, almeno ora.


Ecco qua ci sono cliniche puramente private, bollate e controllate dallo stato certo per garantire la qualita', paghi  e basta senza che nessuno debba farti la predica moralistica del cazzo!

Certo ti fanno un colloquio ma se quella e' la tua decisione nessuno cerca di convincerti del contrario o ti bolli come assassina.

Questa per me e' la soluzione piu' civile. Vedi per certe cose amo gli Olandesi.

A Ca non credo ci siano liste d'attesa... a Firenze superavano l'attesa massima fatti il conto!


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ecco qua ci sono cliniche puramente private, bollate e controllate dallo stato certo per garantire la qualita', paghi  e basta senza che nessuno debba farti la predica moralistica del cazzo!
> 
> * Certo ti fanno un colloquio ma se quella e' la tua decisione nessuno cerca di convincerti del contrario o ti bolli come assassina.*
> 
> Questa per me e' la soluzione piu' civile. Vedi per certe cose amo gli Olandesi


ma guarda che è così anche qui e senza pagare nella clinica privata...


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma guarda che è così anche qui e senza pagare nella clinica privata...


Asu non e' stata la mia esperienza.

A Figline val d'arno ho dovuto parlare con un obiettore che m'ha trattata da merda umana!

A Careggi Firenze era impossibile... lista d'attesa di mesi infatti mi hanno spedita li


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ecco qua ci sono cliniche puramente private, bollate e controllate dallo stato certo per garantire la qualita', paghi e basta senza che nessuno debba farti la predica moralistica del cazzo!
> 
> Certo ti fanno un colloquio ma se quella e' la tua decisione nessuno cerca di convincerti del contrario o ti bolli come assassina.
> 
> ...


Si, dipende dalla città... tieni conto che in Sardegna in generale, per motivi storici e culturali, la condizione della donna è decisamente migliore che in tante altre regioni d'Italia.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (12 Maggio 2009)

*...........*

E' il prezzo che si paga per avere l'onore di condividere il suolo patrio con lo Stato Pontificio. Che culo eh ragazzi?
Ah se il buon Pietro avesse poggiato la prima pietra un migliaio di chilometri più nord o a su (ma anche est e ovest andavano bene)


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti assicuro che è decisamente buona oggi.
> Liste di attesa abbastanza decenti, professionalità e anche molta cortesia .
> Magari ho avuto culo ma a me per parecchie cosette è andata bene.


Allora l'informazione è faziosa, asu... io, come iris, avevo sentito ben altre notizie.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora l'informazione è faziosa, asu... io, come iris, avevo sentito ben altre notizie.



non so molti, io sono rimasta  stupefatta in positivo infatti.
certo, allo IEO sono professionali ma freddi come i culi dei morti, ma nelle strutture pubbliche dove sono stata sono pure diventata amica delle infermiere che quando me ne sono andata mi sono tutte venute a salutare..
Tanto che al san carlo (pubblico) al primo controllo dopo l'operazione sono andata a portare fiori e cioccolatini a delle infermiere e alla caposala e ho pure mandato una mail all'amministrazione per congratularmi


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

Comunque la mia e' un'esperienza negativa, una non fa statistica.
Pero' per me non dovrebbe accadere mai!


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non so molti, io sono rimasta stupefatta in positivo infatti.
> certo, allo IEO sono professionali ma freddi come i culi dei morti, ma nelle strutture pubbliche dove sono stata sono pure diventata amica delle infermiere che quando me ne sono andata mi sono tutte venute a salutare..
> Tanto che al san carlo (pubblico) al primo controllo dopo l'operazione sono andata a portare fiori e cioccolatini a delle infermiere e alla caposala e ho pure mandato una mail all'amministrazione per congratularmi


 Beh leggere che ogni tanto qualcosa funziona davvero, fa piacere!


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque la mia e' un'esperienza negativa, una non fa statistica.
> Pero' per me non dovrebbe accadere mai!


 Certo, hai ragione!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (12 Maggio 2009)

*.....*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh leggere che ogni tanto qualcosa funziona davvero, fa piacere!


In realtà, MM. le cose che funzionano sono per forza di cose superiori  rispetto a quelle che funzionano male. In caso contrario, la sanità, come ogni altro settore del pubblico o del privato, sarebbe del tutto inefficiente. Non è cosi?, almeno non ancora. Molto funziona, nonostante grosse sacche i inefficienza. Certo il cittadino ha il sacrosanto diritto di pretendere che tutto funzioni al meglio, ma se ogni campo fosse relmente malmeso ome lo dipingono i mass media e le voci, saremmo ridotti come un paese dell'africa subsahariana Nonostante Papi Silvio e compagnia bella non ci siamo ancora. neppure al sud.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> In realtà, MM. le cose che funzionano sono per forza di cose superiori  rispetto a quelle che funzionano male. In caso contrario, la sanità, come ogni altro settore del pubblico o del privato, sarebbe del tutto inefficiente. Non è cosi?, almeno non ancora. Molto funziona, nonostante grosse sacche i inefficienza. Certo il cittadino ha il sacrosanto diritto di pretendere che tutto funzioni al meglio, ma se ogni campo fosse relmente malmeso ome lo dipingono i mass media e le voci, saremmo ridotti come un paese dell'africa subsahariana Nonostante Papi Silvio e compagnia bella non ci siamo ancora. neppure al sud.


Ma infatti anche io credo che non tutto funzioni cosi' male. Anzi in altre occasioni sono stata piu' che contenta del trattamento ricevuto.

Ma la malasanita' che gira intorno all'aborto mi fa incazzare, ma veramente tanto.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (12 Maggio 2009)

*..............*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma infatti anche io credo che non tutto funzioni cosi' male. Anzi in altre occasioni sono stata piu' che contenta del trattamento ricevuto.
> 
> Ma la malasanita' che gira intorno all'aborto mi fa incazzare, ma veramente tanto.



Ti racconto un  aneddoto: il marito di un mia collega era un giovane e  promettente laureato e specializzato in medicina che ambiva alla carriera accademica. Per circa un decennio i baroni lo pigliavano per il culo, lo facevano sgobbare, cane a pisciare, compiti  ai figli il pomeriggio, insomma questa cose che si vedono nei film di Sordi sul prof. dottor. Guido Tersilli. Un giorno la moglie, blasonata e con entrature pazzesche, lo prende e gli dice. c'hai provato con le tua forze e non ce la fai. Vieni con me. Entrano nell'opus dei. Lui ora, sono passati altri 10 anni, è ordinario di medicina ... Che altro devo dirti? Vuoi che si mettano contro il vaticano? In Italia? Noi? quelli che hanno perso due guerre mondiali e declamano tra fischi e pernacchi di arle vinte? Massù andiamo in qualche cafè nei dintorni di Piazza Daam e beviamoci tante lager alla spina che è meglio.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ti racconto un  aneddoto: il marito di un mia collega era un giovane e  promettente laureato e specializzato in medicina che ambiva alla carriera accademica. Per circa un decennio i baroni lo pigliavano per il culo, lo facevano sgobbare, cane a pisciare, compiti  ai figli il pomeriggio, insomma questa cose che si vedono nei film di Sordi sul prof. dottor. Guido Tersilli. Un giorno la moglie, blasonata e con entrature pazzesche, lo prende e gli dice. c'hai provato con le tua forze e non ce la fai. Vieni con me. Entrano nell'opus dei. Lui ora, sono passati altri 10 anni, è ordinario di medicina ... Che altro devo dirti? Vuoi che si mettano contro il vaticano? In Italia? Noi? quelli che hanno perso due guerre mondiali e declamano tra fischi e pernacchi di arle vinte? Massù andiamo in qualche cafè nei dintorni di Piazza Daam e beviamoci tante lager alla spina che è meglio.


Infatti il problema e' che nessun politico leccaculo e perbenista avra' mai il coraggio di opporsi alla Chiesa.
Sembra una beffa, l'aborto certo ma solo se c'e' il medico non obiettore di turno. Ma se non e' una presa pe il culo questa non lo so, da parte di uno stato laico ovviamente. Ci vedo molta poca coscienza in tutto questo.

Peccato al tempo ero _piccola_ e spaventata... altrimenti li avrei presi a calci in culo.

Ma si famose un birrino


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti il problema e' che nessun politico leccaculo e perbenista avra' mai il coraggio di opporsi alla Chiesa.
> Sembra una beffa, l'aborto certo ma solo se c'e' il medico non obiettore di turno. Ma se non e' una presa pe il culo questa non lo so, da parte di uno stato laico ovviamente. Ci vedo molta poca coscienza in tutto questo.
> 
> Peccato al tempo ero _piccola_ e spaventata... altrimenti li avrei presi a calci in culo.
> ...


non posso..sono a dieta


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2009)

*che spaccamona*



Asudem ha detto:


> non posso..sono a dieta


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non posso..sono a dieta


Tu acqua e lassativo!


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


>


potrebbero inventare i gelati o i leccalecca alla birra o al vino però


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tu acqua e lassativo!


mi spiace ma oggi non posso, ho un impegno!!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (12 Maggio 2009)

*........*



Asudem ha detto:


> non posso..sono a dieta


ma una dieta così rigida che non permette neppure un momento di relax e di gioia?
Semel in anno (in settimana, va) insanire licet: o no'


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> ma una dieta così rigida che non permette neppure un momento di relax e di gioia?
> Semel in anno (in settimana, va) insanire licet: o no'



faccio come gli scozzesi...sabato sera bevo fino a perdere i sensi e riprendo quel che ho perso in settimana


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> faccio come gli scozzesi...sabato sera bevo fino a perdere i sensi e riprendo quel che ho perso in settimana



Fai come gli irlandesi piuttosto... beveno fino a perdere i sensi cosi' manco si ricordano di quando i sensi ce li avevano


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Fai come gli irlandesi piuttosto... beveno fino a perdere i sensi cosi' manco si ricordano di quando i sensi ce li avevano


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

auguro a questi dottori che le loro mogli partoriscano tutti figli malformati....e nessun aborto terapeutico di straforo....compresa l'unica figlia non malata che lo fa diventare nonno a 13 anni....


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> auguro a questi dottori che le loro mogli partoriscano tutti figli malformati....e nessun aborto terapeutico di straforo....compresa l'unica figlia non malata che lo fa diventare nonno a 13 anni....


cazzo c'entrano le mogli e le figlie??
ricominciamo con gli auguri??


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cazzo c'entrano le mogli e le figlie??
> ricominciamo con gli auguri??


è il mio modo (e l'unico) di poter fare capire (sul serio) agli altri (e in questo caso i medici obiettori) cosa potrebbero produrre le loro azioni...forse avendo in casa propria qualche esempio non sarebbero così ignobili...
c'entrano perchè difficilmente (se sono uomini) potrei augurare loro di partorire per avere figli....


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> è il mio modo (e l'unico) di poter fare capire (sul serio) agli altri (e in questo caso i medici obiettori) cosa potrebbero produrre le loro azioni...forse avendo in casa propria qualche esempio non sarebbero così ignobili...
> c'entrano perchè difficilmente (se sono uomini) potrei augurare loro di partorire per avere figli....


ti avviso che sono a dieta da ieri!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












potrebbe scorrere il sangue!!


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti avviso che sono a dieta da ieri!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 e quindi? se uno non fa abortire una donna con feto idrocefalo io gli auguro si che ne abbia uno lui e lo ripeto all'infinito....se ti da fastidio questa mia opinione non posso farci niete e fai scorrere ciò che vuoi...ancora siamo in una democrazia a me pare....


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

minchia un'altra volta che non ho visto quel cazzo di emoticon in miniatura che ride............scusa....
ma non si possono abolire oppure metterne di giganti?


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e quindi? se uno non fa abortire una donna con feto idrocefalo io gli auguro si che ne abbia uno lui e lo ripeto all'infinito....se ti da fastidio questa mia opinione non posso farci niete e fai scorrere ciò che vuoi...ancora siamo in una democrazia a me pare....


e ti pare male!

non siamo in uno stato democratico se questo medico si puo' rifiutare di soccorrere una donna che sta male!-in prims-

poi...una donna , madre, che vuole legittimante decidere della Vita o della morte del proprio Bimbo( e non del medico ) MOLTO malato.la cui vita non sarebbe tale.


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e ti pare male!
> 
> non siamo in uno stato democratico se questo medico si puo' rifiutare di soccorrere una donna che sta male!-in prims-
> 
> poi...una donna , madre, che vuole legittimante decidere della Vita o della morte del proprio Bimbo MOLTO malato.la cui vita non sarebbe tale.


 parlavo del mio diritto in una democrazia di poter esprimere il mio parere che a vote sfocia in un bell'augurio...
pèer il resto..che te lo dico a fare? mi pare che siamo dalla stessa parte...


----------



## Minerva (12 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e quindi? se uno non fa abortire una donna con feto idrocefalo io gli auguro si che ne abbia uno lui e lo ripeto all'infinito....se ti da fastidio questa mia opinione non posso farci niete e fai scorrere ciò che vuoi...ancora siamo in una democrazia a me pare....


quindi per punire chi farebbe nascere un bambino infelice faresti nascere un bambino infelice .
non fa una piega


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> quindi per punire chi farebbe nascere un bambino infelice faresti nascere un bambino infelice .
> non fa una piega


 ma si nota o non si nota che è un'iperbole??????????
echecazzo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
su, un po' di elasticità....


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma si nota o non si nota che è un'iperbole??????????
> echecazzo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> su, un po' di elasticità....


se le tue iperboli non le capiscono nessuno forse non sembrano tali


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se le tue iperboli non le capiscono nessuno forse non sembrano tali


può essere, certamente..cosa consigli? 
nessuno, titti.... per quanto mi riguarda significano nulla, tanto per dire....non è perchè nessuno o la maggioranza non capisce o pensa una determinata cosa significa che quella è una verità incontrovertibile....


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

Ma io non glielo auguro, pero' credo che questi obiettori posti di fronte a quella realta' in prima persona, non farebbero tanti moralismi del menga.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io non glielo auguro, pero' credo che questi obiettori posti di fronte a quella realta' in prima persona, non farebbero tanti moralismi del menga.


probabile. o forse sarebbero talmente coglioni da condannarsi e condannare la propria compagna/o e il figlio


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> probabile. o forse sarebbero talmente coglioni da condannarsi e condannare la propria compagna/o e il figlio


Ma sai cosa ci credo poco.
Sarebbe troppo coerente.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma sai cosa ci credo poco.
> Sarebbe troppo coerente.


in effetti anche tu hai ragione..


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma si nota o non si nota che è un'iperbole??????????
> echecazzo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> su, un po' di elasticità....


reale quelli se fottono della tua iperbole, prendono la mogliera e se ne vanno all'estero.


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> reale quelli se fottono della tua iperbole, prendono la mogliera e se ne vanno all'estero.


ma infatti credo siano doppiamente delle mer..


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> probabile. o forse sarebbero talmente coglioni da condannarsi e condannare la propria compagna/o e il figlio


si li hai trovati...tutti i medici che ho conosciuto hanno una strizza delle malattie varie...sono piu' deboli dei deboli...


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

Ma e' logico... ragazzi ma che vita sarebbe per quel bimbo e per i genitori?
Mica si possono seguire i propri principi anche se vanno al di la' del buon senso!

Ovvio poi che se i genitori lo vogliono tenere comunque benvenga.


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma infatti credo siano doppiamente delle mer..


Uomini,,,,reale,,,solo uomini - che _predicano principi _per poi disattenderli quando loro stessi vengono toccati.


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Uomini,,,,reale,,,solo uomini - che _predicano principi _per poi disattenderli quando loro stessi vengono toccati.


ma certo....ma non vogliamo dire che per questo meritano il peggio? non lo so, a me non sembra un'eresia...se una persona ritengo sia un pessimo essere umano (per essere buoni) dal mio intimo non può che venirne disprezzo e da questo non mi viene altro che augurargli una vita di sofferenze...sarò cattivo, tutto quello che vuoi, ma essere incoerente con quello che mi suscitano certe cose proprio non riesco...


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma certo....ma non vogliamo dire che per questo meritano il peggio? non lo so, a me non sembra un'eresia...se una persona ritengo sia un pessimo essere umano (per essere buoni) dal mio intimo non può che venirne disprezzo e da questo non mi viene altro che augurargli una vita di sofferenze...sarò cattivo, tutto quello che vuoi, ma essere incoerente con quello che mi suscitano certe cose proprio non riesco...



Non e' questione di cattiveria ma di mancanza di logica.

Se dispezzo la violenza non auguro violenza.


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non e' questione di cattiveria ma di mancanza di logica.
> 
> Se dispezzo la violenza non auguro violenza.


cioè, mi stai dicendo che per logica dovrei avere un atteggiamento neutro?


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> cioè, mi stai dicendo che per logica dovrei avere un atteggiamento neutro?


Per logica e coerenza di pensiero si.

Se mi fa schifo l'assassinio di Erika non le auguro una morte violenta.


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Per logica e coerenza di pensiero si.
> 
> Se mi fa schifo l'assassinio di Erika non le auguro una morte violenta.


 beh....che abbia una vita sofferente nemmeno?


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> beh....che abbia una vita sofferente nemmeno?



A quella ragazzina le auguro solo di rinvenire, maturare una normale coscienza per rendersi conto di che cazzo di abominio ha commesso!

Per il resto che si fotta.


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A quella ragazzina le auguro solo di rinvenire, maturare una normale coscienza per rendersi conto di che cazzo di abominio ha commesso!
> 
> Per il resto che si fotta.


 boh...forse hai ragione tu...non farei volontariamente niente nemmeno a chi facesse del male a me o a chi amo.....ma augurargli/le qualcosina di brutto non riesco proprio a trattenerlo....


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Maggio 2009)

beh.....io le auguro quello che cz le pare. a me la nardo non interessa. se non dal punto psicoanalitico-era il principio che ritenevo non democratico, non realista, e offensivo verso la comunita


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> boh...forse hai ragione tu...non farei volontariamente niente nemmeno a chi facesse del male a me o a chi amo.....ma augurargli/le qualcosina di brutto non riesco proprio a trattenerlo....



ma quella è malata...che cz le vuoi augurare?

se rinsavisce si ammazza , al  minimo!


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> beh.....io le auguro quello che cz le pare. a me la nardo non interessa. se non dal punto psicoanalitico-era il principio che ritenevo non democratico, non realista, e offensivo verso la comunita


 idem....e se della comunità ci si fa parte riguarda anche noi personalmente...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma quella è malata...che cz le vuoi augurare?
> 
> se rinsavisce si ammazza , al  minimo!


da questo punto di vista in effetti le auguro di non rinsavire mai.
ma al contempo (e per la stessa ragione) CI auguro che mai la facciano uscire.


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma quella è malata...che cz le vuoi augurare?
> 
> se rinsavisce si ammazza , al minimo!


 non sono così sicuro sia malata.....


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

Ma che rinsavisca e s'ammazzi!

Se quella esce fuori ammazza di nuovo.


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> idem....e se della comunità ci si fa parte riguarda anche noi personalmente...


eccerto.

le mie tasse , prima che alla nardo, le vorrei magari offrire ad un disoccupato o ad un cassaintegrato, o a chi non ha gli occhi manco per piangere...o a chi vive sotto i ponti...alla nardo pensasse il padre industriale cazzo.

se ne ha voglia..sennno andasse aff. con la figlia.
oooooohhh


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> eccerto.
> 
> le mie tasse , prima che alla nardo, le vorrei magari offrire ad un disoccupato o ad un cassaintegrato, o a chi non ha gli occhi manco per piangere...o a chi vive sotto i ponti...alla nardo pensasse il padre industriale cazzo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Maggio 2009)

oppure, come insegnante di musica, o nella mia professione vado nelle galere a distribuire libri e leggerli insieme a loro, a organizzare convegni, concerti...chiaccherate...che caso ne so...gallerie di quadri....di cose belle..teatro....


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma che rinsavisca e s'ammazzi!
> 
> Se quella esce fuori ammazza di nuovo.


 alla faccia che non si debba augurarle niente di violento....


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non sono così sicuro sia malata.....


Uh? Una che uccide mamma e fratello cosi', con la stessa tranquillita' con cui io cambio scarpe, normale non e'!

Anzi sono quelli che mi fanno veramente paura


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Uh? Una che uccide mamma e fratello cosi', con la stessa tranquillita' con cui io cambio scarpe, normale non e'!
> 
> Anzi sono quelli che mi fanno veramente paura


 anaffettiva e malvagia....non so se malata....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non sono così sicuro sia malata.....


suvvia, già il fatto che abbia ucciso significa che tanto sana non è


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Maggio 2009)

olà...festeggiamo allora

la corte di tradimento ha deciso.

_andasse af******o_.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> alla faccia che non si debba augurarle niente di violento....



Ma io l'ho detto che le auguro di rinsavire, da subito

Se poi si vuole uccidere faccia pure! Non le auguro pero' che venga assassinata


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> anaffettiva e malvagia....non so se malata....


evvabbè..mo' si ricomincia


----------



## Old sperella (12 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> alla faccia che non si debba augurarle niente di violento....


io sono fortemente contro la pena di morte e contro la morte in sè , nel senso che se si merita una pena , che pena sia . E cosa c'è peggio della reclusione ? Nulla . 
Ovviamente se non si tratta di persone con problemi mentali accertarti e reali , e allora sono un altro paio di maniche . 
Però come ho scritto nell'altro td ciò che non trovo giusto è che si debbano pagare imposte per il mantenimento dei detenuti .


----------



## Old reale (12 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io l'ho detto che le auguro di rinsavire, da subito
> 
> Se poi si vuole uccidere faccia pure! Non le auguro pero' che venga assassinata


sottile......


----------



## Old angelodelmale (12 Maggio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> eccerto.
> 
> le mie tasse , prima che alla nardo, le vorrei magari offrire ad un disoccupato o ad un cassaintegrato, o a chi non ha gli occhi manco per piangere...o a chi vive sotto i ponti...alla nardo pensasse il padre industriale cazzo.
> 
> ...


ma perché deve andare af******o il padre, scusa? non bastasse la disgrazia che gli è capitata, mo' pure a ******o deve finire?


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> anaffettiva e malvagia....non so se malata....



Per me e' disturbata e basta.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma perché deve andare af******o il padre, scusa? non bastasse la disgrazia che gli è capitata, mo' pure a ******o deve finire?





















beh...io estremizzavo...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> beh...io estremizzavo...


la disperazione di quell'uomo è estrema. pur di non trovarsi solo, perdona la figlia. ok che i figli so' piezz'e core, ma non riesco davvero a concepire come si possa arrivare a tanto....


----------



## Old reale (13 Maggio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> evvabbè..mo' si ricomincia


spero di no.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












comunque non ho certezze di sicuro....
la certezza che ho è che sono sollevato che sia stata trattata come una qualunque cittadina di questo paese..ha vinto la sua borsa di studio e si è laureata. amen. se avessimo dovuto pagare noi la sua laurea come quella di qualunque altro detenuto sarebbe stato oltre la beffa il danno...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

scusate ma perché siam finiti qua a parlare di erika? 
mi si stanno mischiando i thread, aiut'


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la disperazione di quell'uomo è estrema. pur di non trovarsi solo, perdona la figlia. ok che i figli so' piezz'e core, ma non riesco davvero a concepire come si possa arrivare a tanto....



Bho' non lo so.

Non riesco veramente a mettermi nei panni di quell'uomo!


----------



## Old reale (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusate ma perché siam finiti qua a parlare di erika?
> mi si stanno mischiando i thread, aiut'


 è solo colpa di lettrice


----------



## Old sperella (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la disperazione di quell'uomo è estrema. pur di non trovarsi solo, perdona la figlia. ok che i figli so' piezz'e core, ma non riesco davvero a concepire come si possa arrivare a tanto....


forse ha scelto la cosa che gli provoca meno dolore . non lo concepisco nemmeno io


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la disperazione di quell'uomo è estrema. pur di non trovarsi solo, perdona la figlia. ok che i figli so' piezz'e core, ma non riesco davvero a concepire come si possa arrivare a tanto....


i 

quando hai figli puoi concepire una cosa del genere. Angelo.

si perdona anche per perdonare se stessi...io credo che i sensi di colpa di quell'uomo lo abbiano ammazzato di già...e sai...col perdono , religiosamente parlando, anestetizzi una ferita lancinante, che diversamente non ti farebbe vivere.

credo.


----------



## Old reale (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Bho' non lo so.
> 
> Non riesco veramente a mettermi nei panni di quell'uomo!


non saprei...pensare a lui mi mette tristezza però....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> forse ha scelto la cosa che gli provoca meno dolore . non lo concepisco nemmeno io



una bella lotta eh?
moglie e figlio trucidati e la sola persona che ti resta, tua figlia, è la mano che li ha uccisi. 
sapete che onestemante mi aspettavo che si ammazzasse? (lui)


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Maggio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> forse ha scelto la cosa che gli provoca meno dolore . non lo concepisco nemmeno io


yes.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Maggio 2009)

*angello*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> una bella lotta eh?
> moglie e figlio trucidati e la sola persona che ti resta, tua figlia, è la mano che li ha uccisi.
> sapete che onestemante mi aspettavo che si ammazzasse? (lui)


mah

bisogna viverle certe situazioni...è un casino..._è troppo _per un essere umano...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> i
> 
> quando hai figli puoi concepire una cosa del genere. Angelo.
> 
> ...


non mi sembra che chi ha figli si sia espresso con comprensione.
posso capire perdonare un figlio che ammazza una persona. ma di fatto è un figlio che ha un ucciso un altro figlio e la moglie e ti ha rovinato la vita come non avrebbe potuto fare peggio.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Maggio 2009)

pensiamo alle cose belle pimpi...e andiamo a ninna.

buona notte .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non saprei...pensare a lui mi mette tristezza però....



solo tristezza?
a me mette davvero disperazione, il pensiero di essere al suo posto.


----------



## Old sperella (13 Maggio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> i
> 
> quando hai figli puoi concepire una cosa del genere. Angelo.
> 
> ...


vedi , io non capisco nemmeno questo .


----------



## Old sperella (13 Maggio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> pensiamo alle cose belle pimpi...e andiamo a ninna.
> 
> buona notte .


notte notte


----------



## Old reale (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> solo tristezza?
> a me mette davvero disperazione, il pensiero di essere al suo posto.


 è la prima cosa che sento e che sinceramente non so spiegare bene....devo anche dire però che pensarci mi confonde anche un po'.....


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non mi sembra che chi ha figli si sia espresso con comprensione.
> posso capire perdonare un figlio che ammazza una persona. ma di fatto è un figlio che ha un ucciso un altro figlio e la moglie e ti ha rovinato la vita come non avrebbe potuto fare peggio.



chi si è espresso non si è calato davvero nei panni del padre, ma del giudice. o mi sbaglio?

o


----------



## Old reale (13 Maggio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> pensiamo alle cose belle pimpi...e andiamo a ninna.
> 
> buona notte .


 notte micio....


----------



## Old reale (13 Maggio 2009)

notte a tutte ...io vado....


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Maggio 2009)

*spere*



sperella ha detto:


> vedi , io non capisco nemmeno questo .


spere...nemmeno io ...ma umanamente credo che reazioni delle geografie emotive degli esseri umani siano complesse, molto complesse..e perfortuna tutti noi non siamo stati messi nella condizione di vivere certe situazioni.

chissà...magari il padre si sente incolpa per chissà quali motivi...che ne sappiamo dell'andazzo generale di quel quadretto familiare?

non so..mi fermo...oltre non posso andare.

di certo è che le patologie gravi spesso sono piu subdole di quanto immaginiamo. ..nella manifestazione apparente intendo.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> notte a tutte ...io vado....




notte reale.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Maggio 2009)

a rinotte a tutti...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> chi si è espresso non si è calato davvero nei panni del padre, ma del giudice. o mi sbaglio?
> 
> o


ma no, dico ora, riferendoci al padre


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> a rinotte a tutti...


notte micetta


----------



## Old giobbe (13 Maggio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quello che è successo al S. Camillo di Roma martedì 5/8 è allucinante. Una donna incinta, con il feto idrocefalo (con cervello cioè pieno di liquido amniotico e con nessuna possibilità di sopravvivere appena fuori dal grembo materno) ...



Mio fratello è nato idrocefalo, ha 38 anni, sta bene e sicuramente non è un infelice (così come non lo è mia madre).
Non c'era nessun pericolo di vita per la madre perché in questo caso non esisterebbe obiezione di coscienza (in questo caso l'aborto è visto come inevitabile da tutti, anche dalla Chiesa).
Se uno considera l'aborto una violazione del comandamento di non uccidere, non vedo perché dovrebbe essere obbligato a farlo. È una decisione seria, non è una cazzatina.
Esiste una legge che prevede l'aborto e la stessa legge prevede l'obiezione di coscienza (la legge 194, “quella che non si tocca”).

 

 
_*Legge 22 maggio 1978 n. 194
Articolo 9 *_​ _
Il personale sanitario ed esercente le attività ausiliarie non è tenuto a prendere parte alle procedure di cui agli articoli 5 e 7 ed agli interventi per l'interruzione della gravidanza quando sollevi obiezione di coscienza, con preventiva dichiarazione. La dichiarazione dell'obiettore deve essere comunicata al medico provinciale e, nel caso di personale dipendente dello ospedale o dalla casa di cura, anche al direttore sanitario, entro un mese dall'entrata in vigore della presente legge o dal conseguimento della abilitazione o dall'assunzione presso un ente tenuto a fornire prestazioni dirette alla interruzione della gravidanza o dalla stipulazione di una convenzione con enti previdenziali che comporti l'esecuzione di tali prestazioni. 

L'obiezione può sempre essere revocata o venire proposta anche al di fuori dei termini di cui al precedente comma, ma in tale caso la dichiarazione produce effetto dopo un mese dalla sua presentazione al medico provinciale. 

L'obiezione di coscienza esonera il personale sanitario ed esercente le attività ausiliarie dal compimento delle procedure e delle attività specificamente e necessariamente dirette a determinare l'interruzione della gravidanza, e non dall'assistenza antecedente e conseguente all'intervento. 

Gli enti ospedalieri e le case di cura autorizzate sono tenuti in ogni caso ad assicurare lo espletamento delle procedure previste dall'articolo 7 e l'effettuazione degli interventi di interruzione della gravidanza richiesti secondo le modalità previste dagli articoli 5, 7 e 8. La regione ne controlla e garantisce l'attuazione anche attraverso la mobilità del personale. 

L'obiezione di coscienza non può essere invocata dal personale sanitario, ed esercente le attività ausiliarie quando, data la particolarità delle circostanze, il loro personale intervento è indispensabile per salvare la vita della donna in imminente pericolo. 

L'obiezione di coscienza si intende revocata, con effetto, immediato, se chi l'ha sollevata prende parte a procedure o a interventi per l'interruzione della gravidanza previsti dalla presente legge, al di fuori dei casi di cui al comma precedente.  _

 

 
Secondo me, come dice Iris, è un problema di organizzazione, di malasanità.
Dire che quelli che non vogliono favorire l'aborto non dovrebbero fare i medici nelle strutture pubbliche è un'affermazione insensata come lo sarebbe dire che più abortisti dovrebbero intraprendere la carriera medica.


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Maggio 2009)

giobbe, buongiorno.

Perchè mi scrivi "coloro che vogliono favorire l'aborto"oglia

sembra che  voglia sottendere, "coloro che sono favorevoli all'omicidio".

comunque a parte cio', non sei d0accordo che sta donna, prima di tutto doveva essere soccorsa dal medico,8 e non dall'obbiettore)essendo *il solo*, sapendo di mettere a rischio la vita della donna...qui la stessa coscienza di cui sopra..dove stava?

una ultima cosa Giobbe: da quando la 194 è in vigore gli aborti sono diminuiti.non fa riflettere sto dato?

dai una occhiata sul web.

buona giornata 
Giobbe 

e a tutti.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

Non credo che nessuno abbia detto che non debbano fare i medici negli ospedali pubblici.

Si e' detto piu' di una volta che lo stato deve garantire il servizio, sempre, non solo quando c'e' il medico non obiettore di turno.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

*



			L'obiezione di coscienza esonera il personale sanitario ed esercente le attività ausiliarie dal compimento delle procedure e delle attività specificamente e necessariamente dirette a determinare l'interruzione della gravidanza, e non dall'assistenza antecedente e conseguente all'intervento.
		
Clicca per espandere...

*Sti cazzi e l'anestesia come conta?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sti cazzi e l'anestesia come conta?


che stronzata  

	
	
		
		
	


	




quindi essendo obiettore di coscienza non presenzierebbe all'intervento e non esiste intervento al mondo che possa essere effettuato senza la sua presenza in sala essendo, il ruolo dell'anestesista, quello di anestesista-*rianimatore.*
io, che non dovrebbero lavorare nelle strutture pubblico l'ho detto. facciamo anche che ce ne siano due di turno e durante l'intervento al non obiettore capiti qualcosa che lo costringa a lasciare la sala (può anche tirare il gambino in sala...), chi è sotto i ferri deve rimanere senza la sua figura accanto perché l'altro presente di turno è obiettore e lei non è al momento in pericolo di vita? 
per favore.
hai ragione giobbe, è una questione seria, non una cazzatina. ma mi sembra più seria e meno cazzatina la vita di una persona che si affida alle struttuture pubbliche per effettare una interruzione di gravidanza, pratica che seppur non condivisa dalla religione, è prevista e assicurata dalla legge.
augh e buona giornata a tutti


----------



## Old giobbe (13 Maggio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> giobbe, buongiorno.
> 
> Perchè mi scrivi "coloro che vogliono favorire l'aborto"oglia
> 
> ...


Buona giornata anche a te.
Non volevo sottendere nulla. Chi abortisce è la donna, i medici l'aborto lo agevolano, favoriscono, mettono in pratica. Ho sbagliato il verbo?
Non era il solo medico presente, era il solo anestesista (l'anestesista non realizza chirurgie, quindi non poteva essere da solo).
La donna ha sofferto dolori probabilmente perché i medici non sono stati chiamati subito oppure hanno ritardato ad arrivare.
La donna non soffriva pericolo di vita (in questo caso l'obiettore è obbligato a realizzare l'aborto e ha anche la benedizione della Chiesa).

La donna va sempre soccorsa in ogni caso, l'articolo 9 recita:

_L'obiezione di coscienza esonera il personale sanitario ed esercente le attività ausiliarie dal compimento delle procedure e delle attività specificamente e necessariamente dirette a determinare l'interruzione della gravidanza, *e non dall'assistenza antecedente e conseguente all'intervento. *

__L'obiezione di coscienza non può essere invocata dal personale sanitario, ed esercente le attività ausiliarie quando, data la particolarità delle circostanze, il loro personale intervento è indispensabile per salvare la vita della donna in imminente pericolo. 
_


----------



## Old angelodelmale (13 Maggio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Buona giornata anche a te.
> Non volevo sottendere nulla. Chi abortisce è la donna, i medici l'aborto lo agevolano, favoriscono, mettono in pratica. Ho sbagliato il verbo?
> Non era il solo medico presente, *era il solo anestesista* (l'anestesista non realizza chirurgie, quindi non poteva essere da solo).
> La donna ha sofferto dolori probabilmente perché i medici non sono stati chiamati subito oppure hanno ritardato ad arrivare.
> ...


hai detto cotiche...


----------



## Old giobbe (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non credo che nessuno abbia detto che non debbano fare i medici negli ospedali pubblici.
> 
> Si e' detto piu' di una volta che lo stato deve garantire il servizio, sempre, non solo quando c'e' il medico non obiettore di turno.



Mi pareva di averlo letto.

Hai ragione, questo lo dice anche la legge.

_Gli enti ospedalieri e le case di cura autorizzate sono tenuti in ogni caso ad assicurare lo espletamento delle procedure previste dall'articolo 7 e l'effettuazione degli interventi di interruzione della gravidanza richiesti secondo le modalità previste dagli articoli 5, 7 e 8. La regione ne controlla e garantisce l'attuazione anche attraverso la mobilità del personale. 

_Per questo ero d'accordo con Iris che diceva che era un caso di disorganizzazione, malsanità._
_


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Mi pareva di averlo letto.
> 
> Hai ragione, questo lo dice anche la legge.
> 
> ...


Si hai ragione l'ha detto Angiuledda... comunque e' indubbiamente un caso di malasanita'!
Pero' non e' il primo, ne sara' l'ultimo legato all'aborto. Non credi ci sia qualcosa da rivedere nella legge o nell'applicazione? 
Io credo di si.


----------



## Old giobbe (13 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che stronzata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'aborto di urgenza (quando è in pericolo la vita della donna) lo fanno tutti, anche gli obiettori.
L'interruzione della gravidanza non è una pratica di pronto soccorso, è agendata: ti dicono "Signora venga mercoledì alle 15:00 e facciamo l'intervento". Mercoledì alle 15:00 saranno presenti i medici non obiettori necessari all'intervento. Non è che si possono avere dottori di piantone di tutte le specialità 24 ore al giorno.
Nel caso di quel ospedale hanno sbagliato a mandare in ferie tutti insieme gli anestesisti non obiettori (c'è stata anche la coincidenza che nel caso della donna in questione stava per scadere il termine ultimo per realizzare l'interruzione della gravidanza). È un caso di mancanza di organizzazione.
Nel caso che tu hai citato è logico che l'anestesista obiettore assiste la paziente fino alla fine della chirurgia e anche dopo.
Buona giornata anche a te.


----------



## Old giobbe (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si hai ragione l'ha detto Angiuledda... comunque e' indubbiamente un caso di malasanita'!
> Pero' non e' il primo, ne sara' l'ultimo legato all'aborto. Non credi ci sia qualcosa da rivedere nella legge o nell'applicazione?
> Io credo di si.


Sinceramente non conosco bene la legge e la sua applicazione.
Per me il no alla pratica dell'aborto è una questione di principio: secondo me le decisioni riguardo alla vita e alla morte spettano a Dio e l'uomo dovrebbe cercare di rimanerne fuori.
Adesso c'è una legge che permette l'interruzione di gravidanza. È stata votata, scelta dalla maggiornaza e confermata dal referendum. Va rispettata e applicata.


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma sai cosa ci credo poco.
> Sarebbe troppo coerente.


  sono così ingenua che penso che ci siano anche obiettori coerenti con le loro idee di vita; perlomeno non lo escludo.
inveire con violenza non serve a nulla .la delusione più cocente è che da uno che mi posta dei rubens e altre grandi opere d'arte mi aspetterei veramente orizzonti più ampi


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

Minerva non escludo a priori che non siano coerenti.
Quello che credo e' che spesso sia facile applicare i propri principi sugli altri, mi includo.
Forse se fossero loro i protagonisti e non glielo auguro, i loro saldi principi comincerebbero a vacillare, credo che almeno prenderebbero in considerazione la possibilita' dell'aborto.


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Minerva non escludo a priori che non siano coerenti.
> Quello che credo e' che spesso sia facile applicare i propri principi sugli altri, mi includo.
> Forse se fossero loro i protagonisti e non glielo auguro, i loro saldi principi comincerebbero a vacillare, credo che almeno prenderebbero in considerazione la possibilita' dell'aborto.


ho quotato te solo per riprendere il discorso.è chiaro che sono dalla parte delle donne che decisono di abortire  ma mi ha veramente scioccato questa violenza in risposta alla negazione di questo sacrosanto diritto.*non è questo il modo di difenderlo, anzi così svaluta un valore prezioso come il rispetto*
riflettendo ti dirò che per me le persone che assistono ad una pena di morte con soddisfazione in realtà non differiscono di molto dai criminali che stanno guardando morire.


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho quotato te solo per riprendere il discorso.è chiaro che sono dalla parte delle donne che decisono di abortire  ma mi ha veramente scioccato questa violenza in risposta alla negazione di questo sacrosanto diritto.*non è questo il modo di difenderlo, anzi così svaluta un valore prezioso come il rispetto*
> riflettendo ti dirò che per me le persone che assistono ad una pena di morte con soddisfazione in realtà non differiscono di molto dai criminali che stanno guardando morire.



Sono d'accordo su tutto.

Aggiungo che trovo aberrante assistere alla pena di morte non solo per il motivo da te citato, ma anche perche' credo che un governo che si proclama civile e poi leva ogni dignita' a un essere umano lasciando che terzi anche estranei assistano live alla sua morte, e' piu' pericoloso del criminale stesso.
Puo' essere anche il peggior criminale, un governo non dovrebbe mai scendere a quei livelli.


----------



## Iris (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma guarda che è così anche qui e senza pagare nella clinica privata...


una mia amica, che ha deciso di abortire un bimbo con gravissime malformazioni, sindrome di down, problemi cardiaci , reni malformati, e con una prospettiva di sopravvivenza dopo la  nascita del 20 per cento, è stata a Roma, trattata come un'assassina. Aborto quasi senza anestesia, al Sant'Eugenio, uno dei più grandi  ospedali di Roma.
Non ha mai superato lo shock, anche adesso che ha un altro  figlio di più di cinque anni.

Al di là delle convinzioni, credo che non si possa mai lasciare sola, una donna che vive il dramma dell'aborto. Questa è questione di coscienza. Il resto sono chiacchiere.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> una mia amica, che ha deciso di abortire un bimbo con gravissime malformazioni, sindrome di down, problemi cardiaci , reni malformati, e con una prospettiva di sopravvivenza dopo la  nascita del 20 per cento, è stata a Roma, trattata come un'assassina. Aborto quasi senza anestesia, al Sant'Eugenio, uno dei più grandi  ospedali di Roma.
> Non ha mai superato lo shock, anche adesso che ha un altro  figlio di più di cinque anni.
> 
> Al di là delle convinzioni, credo che non si possa mai lasciare sola, una donna che vive il dramma dell'aborto. Questa è questione di coscienza. Il resto sono chiacchiere.


io ho avuto la medesima esperienza al Buzzi di milano (denominato l'ospedale dei bambini perchè è uno dei più famosi per le nascite) e sono stata trattata con rispetto, professionalità e cortesia.
Che vuoi che ti dica?
Per fortuna non ci sono solo casi negativi


----------



## Lettrice (13 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> io ho avuto la medesima esperienza al Buzzi di milano (denominato l'ospedale dei bambini perchè è uno dei più famosi per le nascite) e sono stata trattata con rispetto, professionalità e cortesia.
> Che vuoi che ti dica?
> Per fortuna non ci sono solo casi negativi


Capretta ovvio non sono solo casi negativi... ma dire per fortuna non basta.
Questi casi di malsanita'  legati all'aborto sono forme di violenza... non dovrebbero proprio esistere.


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2009)

che poi, comunque sia , rimarrà sempre un'esperienza traumatica e triste.
a tutte le donne che hanno passato, passano e passeranno questo calvario , un grande abbraccio .


----------



## Iris (13 Maggio 2009)

Io non ho avuto esperienze in tal senso . Non mi sono mai trovata di fronte a decisioni drammatiche di cui parlavamo prima. Ma parecchie mi hanno parlato dell'aborto come una esperienza terrificante, resa ancora più insopportabile dal personale sanitario.


----------



## Iris (13 Maggio 2009)

A proposito della Sanità lombarda (sono contentissima che Asu si sia trovata bene!) non è un mistero che il sistema della regione Lombardia che consente di dirottare alle strutture private ciò che andrebbe fatto nel pubblico ha prodotto storture. E una marea di indagati...ora la magistratura sarà pure cattiva, malpensante e comunista, ma qualcosa avranno trovato.


----------



## Old sperella (13 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> A proposito della Sanità lombarda (sono contentissima che Asu si sia trovata bene!) non è un mistero che il sistema della regione Lombardia che consente di dirottare alle strutture private ciò che andrebbe fatto nel pubblico ha prodotto storture. E una marea di indagati...ora la magistratura sarà pure cattiva, malpensante e comunista, ma qualcosa avranno trovato.


Io mi sono trovata bene quando ne ho avuto bisogno . Però come diceva ieri Lettrice , un'esperienza non fa casistica .
Mi sa che è questione di fortuna


----------



## Miciolidia (13 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> A proposito della Sanità lombarda (sono contentissima che Asu si sia trovata bene!) non è un mistero che il sistema della regione Lombardia che consente di dirottare alle strutture private ciò che andrebbe fatto nel pubblico ha prodotto storture. E una marea di indagati...ora la magistratura sarà pure cattiva, malpensante e comunista, ma qualcosa avranno trovato.


ma tutta l'italia sta messa cosi Iris.

è un sistema azzozzato.


----------



## Iris (13 Maggio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma tutta l'italia sta messa cosi Iris.
> 
> è un sistema azzozzato.


C'è una notevole differenza tra le varie regioni.


----------



## Old reale (13 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono così ingenua che penso che ci siano anche obiettori coerenti con le loro idee di vita; perlomeno non lo escludo.
> inveire con violenza non serve a nulla .la delusione più cocente è che da uno che mi posta dei rubens e altre grandi opere d'arte mi aspetterei veramente orizzonti più ampi


 nessuno è perfetto minerva....hai aspettative difficili da mantenere....mi spiace per la tua delusione...


----------



## Old reale (13 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho quotato te solo per riprendere il discorso.è chiaro che sono dalla parte delle donne che decisono di abortire ma mi ha veramente scioccato questa violenza in risposta alla negazione di questo sacrosanto diritto.*non è questo il modo di difenderlo, anzi così svaluta un valore prezioso come il rispetto*
> riflettendo ti dirò che per me le persone che assistono ad una pena di morte con soddisfazione in realtà non differiscono di molto dai criminali che stanno guardando morire.


non è la stessa cosa minerva...perchè al contrario di ciò che pensi (in questo caso) l'augurio non è punitivo ma di lezione così da poter imparare e rispettare gli altri....


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non è la stessa cosa minerva...perchè al contrario di ciò che pensi (in questo caso) l'augurio non è punitivo ma di lezione così da poter imparare e rispettare gli altri....


 di male in peggio.
sinceramente continuo a stimarti abbastanza per credere che ti basti leggere da solo l'ingenuità che hai scritto senza aver bisogno che io commenti altrimenti.


----------



## Old reale (13 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> di male in peggio.
> sinceramente continuo a stimarti abbastanza per credere che ti basti leggere da solo l'ingenuità che hai scritto senza aver bisogno che io commenti altrimenti.


va bene hai ragione....chi se ne fotte che per COLPA di un obiettore una donna si sente male e poi non abortisce un bambino idrocefalo...è successo, abbozziamo e preghiamo che siano sempre meno le probabilità che accada di nuovo. d'altronde la casistica è una disciplina razionale, teniamola come faro della nostra esistenza....


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2009)

reale ha detto:


> va bene hai ragione....chi se ne fotte che per COLPA di un obiettore una donna si sente male e poi non abortisce un bambino idrocefalo...è successo, abbozziamo e preghiamo che siano sempre meno le probabilità che accada di nuovo. d'altronde la casistica è una disciplina razionale, teniamola come faro della nostra esistenza....


 sei_ realmente_ un bel muretto di gomma.
facciamo che uso olio cuore e ti salto 
oplà


----------



## Old reale (14 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei_ realmente_ un bel muretto di gomma.
> facciamo che uso olio cuore e ti salto
> oplà


 così mi fai arrossire....


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2009)

ot
ieri sera ho rivisto dopo tanto tempo philadelphia , con quella magnifica scena dove tom hanks ascolta l'aria dell'andrea chenièr ,cantata dalla callas:emozione pura


----------



## Old angelodelmale (15 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ot
> ieri sera ho rivisto dopo tanto tempo philadelphia , con quella magnifica scena dove tom hanks ascolta l'aria dell'andrea chenièr ,cantata dalla callas:emozione pura


è spettacolare. piango ogni volta come una fontanella


----------



## Minerva (15 Maggio 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3b0p9mTJOJI

oltre il pianto...un percorso emotivo che ti lascia esausta


----------



## Old reale (15 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ot
> ieri sera ho rivisto dopo tanto tempo philadelphia , con quella magnifica scena dove tom hanks ascolta l'aria dell'andrea chenièr ,cantata dalla callas:emozione pura


 anche io l'ho visto....e ho proprio iniziato a vederlo poco prima di quella scena....


----------

